# Inter - Sassuolo: 10 gennaio 2016 ore 12:30. Tv Sky e Premium.



## admin (8 Gennaio 2016)

Inter - Sassuolo. Ultima giornata del girone di andata di Serie A 2015/2016. L'Inter, per aggiudicarsi il titolo di campione d'inverno (che quasi sempre fa rima con scudetto) deve vincere per mantenere il vantaggio sulle inseguitrici.

Inter - Sassuolo si gioca domenica 10 gennaio 2016 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Sassuolo in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 12:30.

A seguire, info, formazioni e commenti sulla partita.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Gennaio 2016)

1 a 0. Easy.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2016)

Neanxhe commento più


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Forza Sasòl


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Mi duole dirlo ma questi sono forti davvero, magari lo avessimo noi ljajic


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

Handanovic che ti fa le parate da 20 centimetri di faccia


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Gennaio 2016)

Devono ringraziare Handanovic che è in uno stato di grazia e il grande fondoschiena che si ritrovano. Pazzesco.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Gennaio 2016)

i GRANDI portieri portano punti. E' sempre stato così e sempre sarà così.
Il fondoschiena non c'entra.
Ieri se non ci fosse stato Donnarumma dopo 10 minuti stavamo 3-0 per la Roma


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i GRANDI portieri portano punti. E' sempre stato così e sempre sarà così.
> Il fondoschiena non c'entra.
> Ieri se non ci fosse stato Donnarumma dopo 10 minuti stavamo 3-0 per la Roma



fondoschiena non c'entra? ho specificato Handanovic più fondoschiena. Rileggi meglio. In ogni caso dire che l'inter non ha fortuna quest'anno significa non averne vista nemmeno una di partita.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Sassuolo che anche contro le big pratica un calcio offensivo, Di Francesco è pronto per una big direi.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sassuolo che anche contro le big pratica un calcio offensivo, Di Francesco è pronto per una big direi.



quoto, comunque un Missiroli da noi sarebbe ORO.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Berardi sempre e solo contro di noi deve segnare, non sia mai fare un gol a questi qua


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> fondoschiena non c'entra? ho specificato Handanovic più fondoschiena. Rileggi meglio. In ogni caso dire che l'inter non ha fortuna quest'anno significa non averne vista nemmeno una di partita.



se una squadra si convince di essere forte ed è motivata la fortuna va sempre dalla sua parte, se una squadra ha paura di giocare o è insicura viene assalita anche dalla sfortuna


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quoto, comunque un Missiroli da noi sarebbe ORO.



A me ricorda un Ambrosini più tecnico: tanti inserimenti, tanto lavoro di quantità, ma buona qualità anche.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i GRANDI portieri portano punti. E' sempre stato così e sempre sarà così.
> Il fondoschiena non c'entra.
> Ieri se non ci fosse stato Donnarumma dopo 10 minuti stavamo 3-0 per la Roma



.

Cioè il portiere è come gli altri eh, se un centravanti fa un gran gol è sedere ?


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

Partita equilibrata,come gioco meglio il sassuolo


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sassuolo che anche contro le big pratica un calcio offensivo, Di Francesco è pronto per una big direi.



Quanto mi piace Di Francesco...

Gli attaccanti si muovno proprio bene.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Cioè il portiere è come gli altri eh, se un centravanti fa un gran gol è sedere ?



non capisco questa connessione Handanovic-sedere. Lo hai forse letto?


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque io e Corvo parlavamo di deretano di Handanovic per la parata di faccia su un tiro a 20 centimetri di porta, si sa che e' un ottimo portiere e quest'anno sembra Buffon, ma in questo caso e' stato molto fortunato


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quanto mi piace Di Francesco...
> 
> Gli attaccanti si muovno proprio bene.



Sìsì, a me piace molto la loro uscita del pallone dal pressing avversario e anche il fatto che pressano in modo organizzatissimo. Se Sinisa dovesse andar via ci penserei seriamente a Di Francesco.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Comunque io e Corvo parlavamo di deretano di Handanovic per la parata di faccia su un tiro a 20 centimetri di porta, si sa che e' un ottimo portiere e quest'anno sembra Buffon, ma in questo caso e' stato molto fortunato



esatto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ma cosa parlate di deretano di Handanovic che oggi Consigli sembra Yashin+Buffon+Zenga. Per favore, l'Inter merita di vincere


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa parlate di deretano di Handanovic che oggi Consigli sembra Yashin+Buffon+Zenga. Per favore, l'Inter merita di vincere


Un conto e' parare di faccia da 20 centimetri dalla porta, un altro e' fare un tuffo e fare una grande parata.Per me non merita di vincere l'inter visto che a parte il tiro sul finale ha creato solo il tiro di Icardi ciabattato fuori e il colpo di testa in curva,giocando di contropiede.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Gennaio 2016)

Riepilogando, se Handanovic para di tutto e di più, compreso un rimpallo a 20 cm che gli è fortunatamente arrivato addosso è solo bravura e basta. Se Consigli fa ottime parate è deretano. Non fa una piega.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Riepilogando, se Handanovic para di tutto e di più, compreso un rimpallo a 20 cm che gli è fortunatamente arrivato addosso è solo bravura e basta. Se Consigli fa ottime parate è deretano. Non fa una piega.



Ma seriamente


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non capisco questa connessione Handanovic-sedere. Lo hai forse letto?





Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Comunque io e Corvo parlavamo di deretano di Handanovic per la parata di faccia su un tiro a 20 centimetri di porta, si sa che e' un ottimo portiere e quest'anno sembra Buffon, ma in questo caso e' stato molto fortunato



Ok scusate, avevo letto male, ora ho capito.

Comunque per me il sedere non c'entra comunque, anche se l'avversario sbaglia a porta vuota, è colpa sua, mica è sedere dell'inter. Alla fine si pareggia tutto.



kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sìsì, a me piace molto la loro uscita del pallone dal pressing avversario e anche il fatto che pressano in modo organizzatissimo. Se Sinisa dovesse andar via ci penserei seriamente a Di Francesco.



Io è da un sacco che lo dico, questo è grande, altro che il parrucca che ha costruito una carriera su Tagliavento.


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque mi sono giocato 10 euro risultato finale 1 a 0 inter, vediamo un po'


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Gennaio 2016)

effettivamente Di Francesco fa giocare molto bene il Sassuolo. Sarebbe una scommessa che farei, dato lo schifo di allenatori che ci stanno accostando.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2016)

A quando il Gol di C che gli permetterà di vincere la partita ??


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

Sansone ahahahha sembra Pele'


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Medel era da rosso, neanche giallo..


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Duncan, che era dell'Inter, sta letteralmente mangiando in testa a Kondo.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Palacio si mangia un gol assurdo


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Miranda è dio


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Miranda è dio



Handa meglio ancora.. Paratone su FF.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2016)

Rigore per il Sassuolo!!!!


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Eccolo il forte Murillo!


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Rigoree.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Berardiiiiiiii.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2016)

*Goooooooooollllllllll


Inter - Sassuolo 0-1 FINALE*


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Berardiiii


----------



## sion (10 Gennaio 2016)

ahahahahhahah


----------



## Sotiris (10 Gennaio 2016)

g o d o

g o d o

g o d o


questi sono scarsi come noi.
juventus e napoli meritano di giocarsi lo scudetto.

IO GODO.


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

Godooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ahahahahaha


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Stile sculati del cavolo non possono vincere il titolo.


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

E finalmente Berardi purga pure l'inter sbugiardando Superdinho80


----------



## Sotiris (10 Gennaio 2016)

GODO

IO GODO.


scarsi e fortunati.

juve e napoli le migliori della A.


----------



## Snake (10 Gennaio 2016)

aahaahahahahahaahahahah


----------



## hiei87 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Come previsto. Tempo massimo un mese e di lotta scudetto non se ne parlerà nemmeno più.


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2016)

Il Sassuolo ce la fa in testa eh, molto più squadra è molto più gioco di noi.

Godicchio comunque


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2016)

Appena la fortuna gli volta le spalle perdono, pazzesco.
Ah, a proposito, GODOOOOOO!


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2016)

Mamma mia che GODURIA , handa gli ha salvato le chiappe molto prima del rigore !!


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2016)

Si sono divorati 5/6 gol clamorosi, dopo tutte le partite che hanno vinto di fortuna oggi è tornato tutto indietro.


----------



## koti (10 Gennaio 2016)

Hahahahahaaha. Ma 'sto Murillo non era un fenomeno?


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Arbitraggio ridicolo sul finale...chiara occasione da gol, solo giallo per Miranda, subito dopo il rigore Murillo calcia il pallone verso i giocatori del Sassuolo che stanno esultando, nulla...due rossi mancati che avrebbero condizionato pesantemente la prossima partita


----------



## Sotiris (10 Gennaio 2016)

io godo come un riccio.

se esiste un dio del calcio questo scudetto deve andare o alla Juventus (miglior rosa) o al Napoli (miglior gioco).

GODO GODO GODO


----------



## smallball (10 Gennaio 2016)

godo tantissimo


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2016)

Il mazzo è finito


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2016)

Per quanto ho visto (ultimi 30 minuti) sia Inter che Sassuolo hanno giocato un buon calcio e l'arbitro può diventare il migliore in Italia


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> io godo come un riccio.
> 
> se esiste un dio del calcio questo scudetto deve andare o alla Juventus (miglior rosa) o al Napoli (miglior gioco).
> 
> GODO GODO GODO


E soprattutto l'inter fuori dalla champions


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Gennaio 2016)

Boh io lo dico dall'inizio, non arrivano nemmeno terzi. Appena cominceranno ad avere sfiga come oggi, caleranno di brutto. 11 punti avevano di vantaggio sulla juve, che polli.


----------



## Sotiris (10 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> E soprattutto l'inter fuori dalla champions



Juve Napoli Fiorentina meritano la Champions.

assolutamente.

sti cosi qui hanno avuto un sedere indescrivibile finora.

ma tutto torna indietro.

;-)


----------



## Mou (10 Gennaio 2016)

La festa è finita.


----------



## Sanji (10 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio ridicolo sul finale...chiara occasione da gol, solo giallo per Miranda, subito dopo il rigore Murillo calcia il pallone verso i giocatori del Sassuolo che stanno esultando, nulla...due rossi mancati che avrebbero condizionato pesantemente la prossima partita



Vero... Anche se mi sa che fosse D'Ambrosio giustamente ammonito per aver scagliato la palla verso i giocatori in festa del Sassuolo.
Il mancato rosso a Miranda inspiegabile...


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2016)

Grazie Berardi, hai capito che non c'è solo il Milan da penetrare...GODO


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2016)

Da un lato godo, dall'altro per noi milanisti è un brutto risultato invece.


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Gennaio 2016)

Di Francesco merita un top team poche ciance , ciò che ha fatto al Sassuolo è incredibile, per me possono benissimo arrivare fra il 4º e il 6º in Europa League


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Boh io lo dico dall'inizio, non arrivano nemmeno terzi. Appena cominceranno ad avere sfiga come oggi, caleranno di brutto. 11 punti avevano di vantaggio sulla juve, che polli.



Per me con un altro allenatore, grazie alla partenza oscena della Juve, i perdazzurri avevano già mezzo scudetto cucito sulla maglia.


----------



## Kaw (10 Gennaio 2016)

La mia giornata è d'improvviso migliorata.
Anche se adesso rischiamo di non finire nemmeno sesti XD


----------



## smallball (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Di Francesco merita un top team poche ciance , ciò che ha fatto al Sassuolo è incredibile, per me possono benissimo arrivare fra il 4º e il 6º in Europa League



assolutamente d'accordo con te


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Gennaio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Per me con un altro allenatore, grazie alla partenza oscena della Juve, i perdazzurri avevano già mezzo scudetto cucito sulla maglia.



infatti, sono stati dei polli incredibili. Segno che sono in realtà delle pippe che hanno avuto molta più fortuna del normale.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (10 Gennaio 2016)

Un pareggio era più giusto ma va bene così!


----------



## Marco23 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> g o d o
> 
> g o d o
> 
> ...



Non esageriamo. comunque c'è da dire che l'inter meritava almeno il pari


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Gennaio 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> assolutamente d'accordo con te



Ha battuto con questa rosa Napoli, Inter, Juventus, Lazio, pareggiato con noi della Roma e la Fiorentina,quest'anno è una ammazza Grandi il Sassuolo ( Milan a parte, voi unici delle prime 7 squadre a Batterli . )


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Gennaio 2016)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Un pareggio era più giusto ma va bene così!



Secondo me meritavate anche la vittoria, soprattutto per il finale. Ma rendiamoci conto che Mancini vi ha praticamente suicidati, togliendo tutto il centrocampo.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> infatti, sono stati dei polli incredibili. Segno che sono in realtà delle pippe che hanno avuto molta più fortuna del normale.



Proprio pippe non direi, la rosa per la serie A è di tutto rispetto ma il problema è Ciuffo


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2016)

1) Ho Berardi al Fanta
2) Al Fanta ho contro un interista che ha Handanovic
3) Seppur attaccasse l'Inter ho scelto di rischiare e ho messo la cronaca di Scarpini

Tutto il mio salotto è croccante


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Gennaio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Proprio pippe non direi, la rosa per la serie A è di tutto rispetto ma il problema è Ciuffo



Ma dai sto murillo esaltato come se fosse un thiago silva, e invece spesso ha delle amnesie preoccupanti. L'unico buono in difesa è Miranda. Gli esterni sono imbarazzanti. Centrocampo solo muscoli e niente cervello. Se non inventa Lljaic o jovetic quando è in forma, stanno messi malissimo come gioco. Per loro fortuna hanno un super portiere, e un attaccante che quando viene servito la mette dentro. Il resto è una rosa da 4 posto in giù.


----------



## smallball (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ha battuto con questa rosa Napoli, Inter, Juventus, Lazio, pareggiato con noi della Roma e la Fiorentina,quest'anno è una ammazza Grandi il Sassuolo ( Milan a parte, voi unici delle prime 7 squadre a Batterli . )



esattamente quello che penso io


----------



## smallball (10 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 1) Ho Berardi al Fanta
> 2) Al Fanta ho contro uno che ha Handanovic
> 3) Seppur attaccasse l'Inter ho scelto di rischiare e ho messo la cronaca di Scarpini
> 
> Tutto il mio salotto è croccante


----------



## prebozzio (10 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Secondo me meritavate anche la vittoria, soprattutto per il finale. Ma rendiamoci conto che Mancini vi ha praticamente suicidati, togliendo tutto il centrocampo.


Se non sbaglio Gre-No-Li è juventino


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 1) Ho Berardi al Fanta
> 2) Al Fanta ho contro un interista che ha Handanovic
> 3) Seppur attaccasse l'Inter ho scelto di rischiare e ho messo la cronaca di Scarpini
> 
> Tutto il mio salotto è croccante



Ci credi che a 10 minuti dalla fine stavo per giocarmi 4-5 euro sul 2 Sassuolo a 7,50? Purtroppo non ho osato, ziochen


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Gennaio 2016)

Murillo Fenomeno vero. Comunque non ho visto Epic Brozo. Dov'era ? Dov'è ? Perchè non fa un altro selfie epic ? Epic fail si intende, quella faccia da ebete.


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Gennaio 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> esattamente quello che penso io



Pensa gli danno del perdente a Di Francesco


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Grande Inter! Peccato che ci stanno superando tutti.


----------



## Ciachi (10 Gennaio 2016)

Al rigore per il sciassciuolo....ho goduto come una scimmia in calore durante L accoppiamento con uno scimpanzé maxi sudafricano!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2016)

bravissimo Mancini quando dice "L'1-0 è il risultato migliore, fa parlare gli altri"
Eroe


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Al rigore per il sciassciuolo....ho goduto come una scimmia in calore durante L accoppiamento con uno scimpanzé maxi sudafricano!!!!!


----------



## Atletico Maniero (10 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini che si lamenta dell'arbitro. Strano perché dopo la partita con l'empoli non lo aveva fatto.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (10 Gennaio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio Gre-No-Li è juventino


Non sbagli. Ho commentato prima da obiettivo e poi da tifoso...


----------



## Hammer (10 Gennaio 2016)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Mancini che si lamenta dell'arbitro. Strano perché dopo la partita con l'empoli non lo aveva fatto.



Ridicolo. Parla sempre.


----------



## [email protected] (10 Gennaio 2016)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Mancini che si lamenta dell'arbitro. Strano perché dopo la partita con l'empoli non lo aveva fatto.



anche voi rubentini pero' non dovreste parlare........


----------



## Doctore (10 Gennaio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo. comunque c'è da dire che l'inter meritava almeno il pari



Sicuramente meritava almeno il pari...ma le altre 7/8 partite vinte 1-0 senza gioco ma con tanto sedere dove le mettiamo?


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

[email protected] ha scritto:


> anche voi rubentini pero' non dovreste parlare........



Capirai.. Stavano già 1-2 allora.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (10 Gennaio 2016)

[email protected] ha scritto:


> anche voi rubentini pero' non dovreste parlare........


La Costituzione mi permette di farlo quindi parlo quanto mi pare. Quello è un errore e Giampaolo avrebbe avuto il diritto di farlo notare, ma sentir scuse assurde come quelle di oggi ("Berardi doveva essere espulso") o contro il Napoli ("Nagatomo non doveva essere espulso") o la filippica contro l'espulsione di Felipe Melo col Bologna sono ridicole perchè sono palesemente campate per aria. Non è diverso da Garcia che si è lamentato per 2 mesi di Juve-Roma e 3 mesi dopo quando eliminarono l'Empoli con un rigore inesistente disse "gli arbitri possono sbagliare". Sono umani e possono davvero sbagliare, l'importante è accettarlo e non mettere sempre pressione soprattutto quando, in realtà (come oggi), non sbagliano affatto. Io quando la Juve perde per prima cosa penso a cosa ha sbagliato la squadra, mica a quello che hanno fatto gli arbitri. Col 'Gladbach me ne frego se non hanno espulso il loro difensore per fallo da ultimo uomo, mi frega molto di più che abbiamo giocato da schifo.


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini sa benissimo che l'inter deve assolutamente arrivare tra le prime 3, altrimenti implodono e per rientrare debbono vendere i migliori.E' un volpone, con queste dichiarazioni vuole mettere sempre pressione agli arbitri.Intanto dovrebbe spiegare perche' Jovetic gioca solamente gli ultimi 5 minuti, doveva essere il diamante della squadra e invece e' panchinaro.


----------



## [email protected] (10 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Capirai.. Stavano già 1-2 allora.



allora se già vinci vale tutto?????...vabbè



Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> La Costituzione mi permette di farlo quindi parlo quanto mi pare. Quello è un errore e Giampaolo avrebbe avuto il diritto di farlo notare, ma sentir scuse assurde come quelle di oggi ("Berardi doveva essere espulso") o contro il Napoli ("Nagatomo non doveva essere espulso") o la filippica contro l'espulsione di Felipe Melo col Bologna sono ridicole perchè sono palesemente campate per aria. Non è diverso da Garcia che si è lamentato per 2 mesi di Juve-Roma e 3 mesi dopo quando eliminarono l'Empoli con un rigore inesistente disse "gli arbitri possono sbagliare". Sono umani e possono davvero sbagliare, l'importante è accettarlo e non mettere sempre pressione soprattutto quando, in realtà (come oggi), non sbagliano affatto. Io quando la Juve perde per prima cosa penso a cosa ha sbagliato la squadra, mica a quello che hanno fatto gli arbitri. Col 'Gladbach me ne frego se non hanno espulso il loro difensore per fallo da ultimo uomo, mi frega molto di più che abbiamo giocato da schifo.



Purtroppo la costituzione da la libertà di parola a tutti.....purtroppo.
Io sono Milanista quindi di voi rubentini o interisti poco mi frega. Questa frase me la segno per il futuro: _*"Sono umani e possono davvero sbagliare, l'importante è accettarlo e non mettere sempre pressione*_
Io non sto dicendo che ha ragione Mancini, anzi, quando ha episodi a favore tace e fa finta di niente, invece quando perde vede episodi contro dovunque. Resta il fatto che vedere un rubentino che fa la morale a me personalmente fa ridere, tutto qui.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (10 Gennaio 2016)

Edit


----------



## Jaqen (10 Gennaio 2016)

Di Francesco potrebbe venire da noi....


----------



## Atletico Maniero (10 Gennaio 2016)

Purtroppo la costituzione da la libertà di parola a tutti.....purtroppo.
Io sono Milanista quindi di voi rubentini o interisti poco mi frega. Questa frase me la segno per il futuro: _*"Sono umani e possono davvero sbagliare, l'importante è accettarlo e non mettere sempre pressione*_
Io non sto dicendo che ha ragione Mancini, anzi, quando ha episodi a favore tace e fa finta di niente, invece quando perde vede episodi contro dovunque. Resta il fatto che vedere un rubentino che fa la morale a me personalmente fa ridere, tutto qui.[/QUOTE]
Se Allegri si lamenterà per errori inesistenti dell'arbitro sbaglierà nello stesso modo in cui ha sbagliato in Mancini. Io non ti ho fatto la morale ma ti ho espresso la mia opinione. Interessante la frase secondo la quale un esser umano poichè tifa una squadra è moralmente superiore ad un altro essere umano poichè ne tifa un'altra....inoltre sei tu quello che dice che alcuni non hanno diritto ad esprimere la loro opinionie solo perchè tifano una determinata squadra rispetto ad un'altra...quanta moralità.


----------



## de sica (10 Gennaio 2016)

Chissà come sarà felice Cuginastro. LOL


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Gennaio 2016)

Il sedere a Empoli lo abbiamo scontato oggi


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il sedere a Empoli lo abbiamo scontato oggi



Per andare a pari del C dall inizio del campionato dovreste perdere altre 5 partite di fila


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il sedere a Empoli lo abbiamo scontato oggi





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per andare a pari del C dall inizio del campionato dovreste perdere altre 5 partite di fila



Stavo per dirlo io. Altri 7-8 0 a 1 e siamo pari.


----------



## Doctore (10 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per andare a pari del C dall inizio del campionato dovreste perdere altre 5 partite di fila



ma facciamo anche 6/7


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Gennaio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il sedere a Empoli lo abbiamo scontato oggi



E quello delle dieci partite prima quando lo scontate ? Con Epic Brozo ?


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini ha il coraggio di lamentarsi dopo la partita di Empoli, senza vergogna


----------



## Danielsan (10 Gennaio 2016)

Vrsaljko è un terzino da prendere assolutamente.


----------



## DannySa (11 Gennaio 2016)

Per loro è fondamentale arrivare almeno in CL, se non ci arrivano è game over.
Si stava mettendo benissimo, tutte vinte 1-0, sculate clamorose, suicidi vari delle altre principali contendenti eppure non hanno mai preso il largo anzi sono stati raggiunti tranquillamente.
La Roma è un flop totale, molto peggio di noi considerando i complimenti che arrivano a Sabatini ogni sessione di mercato ma se avessero replicato la scorsa stagione sarebbero tranquillamente davanti a loro e la fantastica inter sarebbe attualmente fuori pure dalla Champions; finché saranno lì a pochi punti saranno gasatissimi ed è tutto bello, se si fanno inghiottire e magari qualcuna comincia a prendere il largo li voglio vedere.
Bastava veramente un niente, bastava un mercato estivo decente, bastava azzeccare due colpi e probabilmente saremmo potuti essere davanti a loro senza troppi problemi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Gennaio 2016)

Troppo forte il Sassuolo  mi aspettavo facessero bene ma non così


----------



## Gas (11 Gennaio 2016)

Quanto godo !
C'è voluto fin troppo considerati i valori espressi sul campo ma finalmente l' Inter ha perso la testa della classifica.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Gennaio 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Quanto godo !
> C'è voluto fin troppo considerati i valori espressi sul campo ma finalmente l' Inter ha perso la testa della classifica.



Ed ora passata la gasata della testa del campionato.... 
Inizieranno il calo vistoso degno di una squadra senza mentalità vincente.
L esatto contrario della Juventus. 
Tipico esempio che voglio proprio vedere quando imitarlo.

Goduriaaaaaa


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2016)

Ho rivisto ieri la partita mentre correvo in palestra ... Io non L ho vista questo super dominio del inter anzi ... Il Sassuolo poteva segnare anche prima del rigore


----------

